# Case/IH 3650 RD Baler Belt Replacement



## Dan.hasbargen (Mar 11, 2010)

Good Morning Gents.
My brother Tim purchased a Case/IH 3650 RD baler last summer to bale hay with and we tried to bale up some Forage Sorghum with it. The Sorghum was over 10 ft tall when it was cut using a Vermeer DiscPro 1030 and the stalks were still fairly long in the swaths. We had a lot of trouble getting the bale to start, I have heard that is a common problem with this model baler. The belts are worn very smooth and I think new belts with some type of tread would have helped a lot. My queston is, has any of you tried different styles of belting on this type of baler that helped to get a bale started when baling larger size crop residue? We are gpoing to replace the belts and plan on baling Sorghum and corn Stover this year.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Give Jim Brown a call. 317-702-4253 He can sell you belts and save you some money.


----------



## Dan.hasbargen (Mar 11, 2010)

My son works at a company that makes the belts and i can get seconds for free. I just need to know what design of tread I what to use.


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

You might try a diamond tread like John Deere used when they had problems with their vertical chamber balers. Another thing if the mower conditioner is leaving the stalks long in the windrow, try conditioning the forage sorghum more aggresive I think you will find the bales start easier in the baler. We have also baled for people who under conditioned and by raking the windrow found it would help the bales start better. We normally swath and bale around 3000 acre of forage sorghum per year and some of it can get really big, I'll bet its not easy to get it dry to bale in your area.


----------



## Dan.hasbargen (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. You are right on with the dry-down time. It was on the ground for 3 weeks before we could even think of baling it. The stalks didn't dry at all between the crimped area in the stalk. I think a flail type comditioner would have opened the stalks better for drying. Thats what test plots are for I guess.


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

We always laugh I have the 14 day rule, don't look at it for 14 days or you will talk yourself into baling on forage sorghum. LOL 
What you are describing sounds like you need to crimp it more so it smashes the stalk. A couple guys tried a flail conditioner here and it wasn't pretty, I'd probably pass on that.

Edit: The pic is a V10 conditioner.


----------



## Dan.hasbargen (Mar 11, 2010)

We had some of the SkyScraper and Linebaker varieties in the plot. The Skyscaper was 12 ft tall and the stalks were over 1 inch dia. closer to 1-1/2 inch. We couldn't get the crimper tight enough without it jamming to get a good crimp on all the stalks. Thw Linebacker was smaller in dia. but as tall. It was a little better to crimp. We could only run at 2-1/2 mph on these 2 varieties as they were so tall and thick.


----------



## Dan.hasbargen (Mar 11, 2010)

I have found some 11 inch wide belting that is the Rough top Herringbone for $3.95/ft. that I'm going to use on the baler. Thanks for all the info on this.


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

Dan.hasbargen said:


> I have found some 11 inch wide belting that is the Rough top Herringbone for $3.95/ft. that I'm going to use on the baler. Thanks for all the info on this.


 Just putting any type belt on a round hay baler will not work. A baler belt must have cross section reinforcement, so when it is under stress it will not deform. The conveyor belts do not have this construction. Also the conveyor belts rubber is softer and will cause premature wear, tracking problems and increase the baler's need for HP. You are best to purchase baler belting. Just Google Baler belts and you will see the true baler belting suppliers.


----------

